# Can 211 be used for SD TV only



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

The situation is that I am consider Dish. I want to have a VIP 722 DVR in one room, with both Tunners dedicated to that TV only. 

I figured I'd get a second tuner for my other set which is old SD CRT.

I would rather just get the TurboGold HD package and not buy access to any SD channels. So, would the 211 be able to translate the HD signals to my SD set? From what I can see from the online manual, the 211 can do 480i, so I would think it would be possible.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. A 211 can be used with any TV, SD or HD. It even has an RF modulator on it (channel 3 or 4) so you do not need AV inputs on the TV.

The HD channels will obviously be downconverted to SD (480i NTSC/AV outputs) but you will be able to watch the channels. Output aspect is your choice of zoomed or letterboxed on HD channels.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

James Long said:


> Yes. A 211 can be used with any TV, SD or HD. It even has an RF modulator on it (channel 3 or 4) so you do not need AV inputs on the TV.
> 
> The HD channels will obviously be downconverted to SD (480i NTSC/AV outputs) but you will be able to watch the channels. Output aspect is your choice of zoomed or letterboxed on HD channels.


Five bloody calls to DISH and they couldn't answer this basic question! Thanks so much for clearing that up.


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> Yes. A 211 can be used with any TV, SD or HD. It even has an RF modulator on it (channel 3 or 4) so you do not need AV inputs on the TV.
> 
> The HD channels will obviously be downconverted to SD (480i NTSC/AV outputs) but you will be able to watch the channels. Output aspect is your choice of zoomed or letterboxed on HD channels.


I know for a fact that it can be used for SD for I used it for that before I bought my new TV.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

wolfjc said:


> I know for a fact that it can be used for SD for I used it for that before I bought my new TV.


This is certainly implied by the manual. However, the CSR's at Dish all swore up and down that I couldn't use it for SD. I also had an install guy come out here and he insisted he couldn't even hook it up because my set is SD.

The main reason this is such an issue for me is that I just want the $39 Turbo Gold package. I really don't want to pay for a bunch of channels I NEVER watch (music channels and what not). I mostly watch the news and sports.

My intent is to hook a 722 DVR up to my new fancy HD LCD in the main room, with both tuners dedicated to that set. Then, I'll hook the 211 up to SD set, which I will eventually replace with an HD anyway (as soon as prices come down). It comes out to $51 a month with both sets, and I get all the channels I want as well as locals. Big savings over my current provider (D*).


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> This is certainly implied by the manual. However, the CSR's at Dish all swore up and down that I couldn't use it for SD. I also had an install guy come out here and he insisted he couldn't even hook it up because my set is SD.


Next time you have a tech question, go for tech support, not a CSR.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

First guys, let me thank you for the advice. Based on this information, I called Dish and had them do the install this morning. I was shocked at how fast they came, btw. D* usually has a month wait list. 

I was also stunned by how easy the install went. They put a 722 in one room and the 211 in the other. Really, I couldn't be more satisfied with how it all came out. 

Anyway, the 211 is now running fine with my SD spare set. The odd thing though is that I am actually getting both SD and HD channels with it. I called Dish to inquire as to why (because I have Turbo Gold - no access to SD channels. They assured me that I was not getting billed for any SD access so I can't complain.


----------

